# SUMIF with multiple ranges to sum?



## WSC (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got a table as follows:
Col A is a list of years
Cols B thru to F are values
I need to work out how to do a sumif which adds col's B to F if the criteria in Col A is met. It doesn't seem to work when I enter =SUMIF(A106:A145,B4,B106:F145) - what am I doing wrong?
Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi WSC,

Try:
=SUM(IF(A106:A145=B4,B106:F145,))
entered as an array formula (ie Ctrl-Shift-Enter)


----------

